# Pikkolo v Tula v Beco v Boba 4G - Talk to me!



## Kittymom (May 26, 2004)

I am so confused. I need to finalize our registry, and have no idea which to get. Priorities include:

- comfort for wearers of different body types - I have a small frame, although I am currently 5'4" and 170 at 6 months pregnant. Breastfeeding may well bring me back into the 130s or below. My DH is 5'8" and ranges up to 220, although he is currently closer to 200. 

- I am very sensitive to anything digging into me. 

- I like the idea of the baby being able to face out, but it is not necessary. I definitely want him to be able to look around, though, although I want good support.

- Ease of breastfeeding is a must.

- Soft fabric for baby skin.

- Probably dozens of other factors I am failing to consider.

So, more experienced mamas, any thoughts? I haven't worn a baby in 9 years, and I never had this type of carrier. Thanks!


----------



## HeatherArtLife (Feb 11, 2013)

We love our Boba! Very comfy for mom and baby, and my husband loves the Boba 4G a lot (he also was happy to wear the wrap with our daughter when she was itty bitty). Enjoy!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Of the ones you mention, I've only used the Beco Genini but it is my favourite carrier by far. 

Both my husband and I used it easily. 

I found the fabric softer than the ergo. 

The adjustable base means you can use it from birth. It's also designed for forward facing. DH did ff sometimes but I am not a fan of it for babies and I also cannot get the baby close enough to me to be comfortable. 

No problem breastfeeding in it. 

One of my favourite things about the Beco is that it is designed to be worn with the straps crossed not rucksack style. Even with the shoulder clip I found rucksack straps always felt like they were slipping off my shoulders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccasanova (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm kinda in the same boat as you in that I haven't worn a baby for many years since my last was born in 2008, during which I always used wraps. I've extensively (as much time as I could with a newborn) looked at the Tula and Boba and Ergo. Too many people complained about Ergo not being comfy enough for them or baby. So I narrowed it down to Tula and Boba 4g. 

Tula's are gorgeous, have high resale value, and look very comfy.

Boba's are also great looking, have good resale value and look very comfy.

I'm going with the Boba 4g for these reasons in order. The body of the carrier is taller and that will give a young baby head support better without me having to rely on my hand doing that support as much. You don't have to buy a seperate NB insert, The hood I have heard is better than Tula's, The parent pockets fit more and are better designed for ease of use, it's more comfy to have buckles in the back than off to the side, it is less expensive. 

While I love aesthetics as well, I couldn't have that be my main reason for buying a certain carrier. Tula's shoulder straps look more cushioned, but I haven't heard anyone complain about the Boba not being comfortable due to not enough padding. From what I've read, Tula seems to be better for older babies or toddlers, so I may trade in my Boba for a Tula toddler when we get there.


----------



## ccasanova (Dec 18, 2003)

Just noticed this thread was started years ago, so OP probably figured it out by now, lol! 

Curious as to which she went with and how it worked out?


----------

